# Crap. BBA...



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I have BBA on the leaves of my lilaopsis novae-zealandae. I can't remove the leaves because there wouldn't be enough left to support the new plantlets. Would "AlgaeFix" work on BBA?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Seachem Excel gets rid of BBA fairly quick.


----------



## jadigiorgio (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bba*

wHAT DOES OF excel WOULD YOU RECOMEND?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is a good thread on overdosing Excel to combat BBA: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3806

It is lengthy but a good read. I have used Excel with no damage to fish or shrimp but did have some plant damage. In my 75g I used 30ml of Excel daily for 7 days and probably should have used it for 10 days. Plants damaged were:

Lagarosiphon madagascarensis
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)
Lobelia cardinalis 'Dwarf'

I am in the process of trying the Excel again on a 30g tank with L. cardinalis but using about 10ml every other day. I may toss in a few stems of Lag and a couple of Downoi to see if the lesser amount of Excel will cause any melting. Of the above plants that melted, all came back with the exception of the Lag. If you have any of these plants in your tank I would recommend you remove them during treatment


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thats strage that your Downoi melted with Excel overdose. I recently did about a 14 day 3x OD of Excel on my tank and my Downoi was fine. Najas grass, vals, riccia did melt/die, however. HC growth seemed to stunt or slow down dramatically but the plant was not killed.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Why not address why he has BBA in the *first place*?
Low CO2.

Add more CO2 and it will stop growing.
Why does excel help? It adds Carbon.

You can use both initially, but you should be able to add CO2 gas without excel later.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Plantbrain,
When you say bba is caused by low co2 are you referrring to any bba. I could tell you I have consistent co2 in the 30s and am getting bba builidup on rocks, driftwood and filter return. My plants are all growing rich and lush.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Tom,

BBA started in my tank during my DIY setup but I recently switched to a pressurized system. Now the BBA is growing faster than before. I can't up the CO2 anymore or my otos will begin to gasp for air. What should I do? I'm testing regular dosing of Excel right now.


----------

